# SPITFIRE - Available NOW! Alternative Solo Strings - CH Contextual Demo



## Spitfire Team (Feb 13, 2018)

​
​​



​

​


----------



## mac (Feb 13, 2018)

Can you guys chill with the new releases and fix the Bernard Hermann NKS bugs please


----------



## juliancisneros (Feb 13, 2018)

I always welcome a new palette... Sacconni were great, interested in your approach for these.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Feb 13, 2018)

Is this the new solo strings for spitfire solo strings users you mentioned in the video?

Or is that coming along in the future?


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 13, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> Is this the new solo strings for spitfire solo strings users you mentioned in the video?
> 
> Or is that coming along in the future?



This would be the addition to the artisan strings, that they also talked about in the Q&A video.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 13, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> This World be the addition to the artisan strings, that they also talked about in the Q&A video.


Definitely worth having, then. The current artisans are the bee’s knees for quirky worky.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 13, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Definitely worth having, then. The current artisans are the bee’s knees for quirky worky.



Short of recording myself, I would agree. I hope there’s a viola too.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 13, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Short of recording myself, I would agree. I hope there’s a viola too.


There is, it is in the description of the video: Viola, Double Bass + both Artisans. Here is hoping for NKS and a special upgrade price for those who already own both Artisans.


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 13, 2018)

My marketing department is going to give me a spanking for chiming in here but the Bassist featured in vid is a very very very special person... we're so lucky she agreed.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2018)

Any discount for original solo strings owners or is this a separate entity ?



christianhenson said:


> My marketing department is going to give me a spanking for chiming in here but the Bassist featured in vid is a very very very special person... we're so lucky she agreed.


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 13, 2018)

how TF do you know about that SP??!!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2018)

I believe you mentioned it in a blog mate ?

edited for privacy sorry.



christianhenson said:


> how TF do you know about that SP??!!


----------



## christianhenson (Feb 13, 2018)

ha ha...


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 13, 2018)

Finally!!!
They will be all over the series I'm scoring from March to May.
Not one day to late :-O
This is season four and the original Artisans are like half the score....

Best of luck with your release!
/Anders


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Feb 13, 2018)

I can't wait to add "ASS" to our list of string library acronyms.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2018)

Very Nice to see new/alternative solo Cello and Bass from Spitfire.

But... What about new/alternative Solo Violin and Viola ?


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 13, 2018)

I give in.


----------



## ptram (Feb 13, 2018)

I was hoping in something new. Instead, they are offering us a 200-years old instrument… :(

Paolo


----------



## rottoy (Feb 13, 2018)

ptram said:


> I was hoping in something new. Instead, they are offering us a 200-years old instrument… :(
> 
> Paolo







*WHAT'S THIS?! A SAMPLE LIBRARY FOR ANTS?!*


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 13, 2018)

Very excited for this, I've been wanting to reach for a solo double bass lately. Hoping for an Artisan upgrade discount!


----------



## EuropaWill (Feb 13, 2018)

Doesn't look like part of the artisan series or they'd call it that no? Sacconni has many poorly edited release samples that captured the exhalation of the performer. Lets hope they were more stringent this time around and gave us 4 octaves per instrument, multiple velocity and non-vib / vibrato layers and 6+ RR's... On the tone front they never seem to disappoint its just putting it all together and cleaning everything up for final package where things can fall short.


----------



## Johann F. (Feb 13, 2018)

EuropaWill said:


> Doesn't look like part of the artisan series or they'd call it that no?



I think it is. Someone commented on youtube that Spitfire changed the video description, so I googled the url as suggested:







That's some next level speculation.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 13, 2018)

hmm strange. if this is a repackaging of the Artisans then why keep the original Artisan available? I guess all will become clear on thursday


----------



## GtrString (Feb 13, 2018)

Looking forward to hear it. If it is an evolution of the first solo lib, and it is flexible to mix with, it could be my first Spitfire library.


----------



## josephspirits (Feb 13, 2018)

EuropaWill said:


> Doesn't look like part of the artisan series or they'd call it that no? Sacconni has many poorly edited release samples that captured the exhalation of the performer. Lets hope they were more stringent this time around and gave us 4 octaves per instrument, multiple velocity and non-vib / vibrato layers and 6+ RR's... On the tone front they never seem to disappoint its just putting it all together and cleaning everything up for final package where things can fall short.



Yeah I have no idea, just seemed like "Alternative Strings" might be a re-branding of the Artisan strings.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2018)

Kinda passed over the original release...BUT, this just might get me to jump into the Artisan series. Hopefully there will be bundle option to consider.


----------



## procreative (Feb 13, 2018)

Well if you want to mimic Christians vibe in his Inside No 9 soundtracks, this is the one for that late night edgy TV show thing...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 14, 2018)

​


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 14, 2018)

THIS is an announcement! Sounds great guys, can't wait to learn and hear more.


----------



## EuropaWill (Feb 14, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​



Sounds nice for a slow moving soundscape vibe. Does this demo show the library in its most intended light? Is this alternate solo strings library suitable for use in mocking up a traditional string quartet such as Debussy or Ravel?


----------



## Paul Thomson (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey EuropaWill

I would say more along the Assasination of Jesse James - vibe - Warren Ellis and Nick Cave - but it is pretty versatile.

It wouldn't be the first thing I'd reach for to mock up a Ravel quartet - that would be the Sacconi.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 14, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​




Works for me ! Ready........


----------



## GtrString (Feb 15, 2018)

Sounds nice in that piece. I wonder how controllable the vibrato is, and how adjustable the room ambience is.. those are the main points for me.


----------



## lokotus (Feb 15, 2018)

they are faster releasing new libraries than me releasing new tracks, something feels wrong...


----------



## stargazer (Feb 15, 2018)

lokotus said:


> they are faster releasing new libraries than me releasing new tracks, something feels wrong...


----------



## procreative (Feb 15, 2018)

GtrString said:


> Sounds nice in that piece. I wonder how controllable the vibrato is, and how adjustable the room ambience is.. those are the main points for me.



Well assuming the Violin and Cello are repackaged Artisan (which I think they are), no vibrato control, its baked in. There are no solo libraries with controllable vibrato that use real vibrato. 

Solo libraries just dont work with xfaded vibrato as the phasing between layers is too noticeable (you can hear what sounds like two violins). Whereas you can get away with it in ensemble libraries.

From memory the vibrato is progressive so quickly played notes dont have much vibrato.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 15, 2018)

procreative said:


> Well assuming the Violin and Cello are repackaged Artisan (which I think they are), no vibrato control, its baked in. There are no solo libraries with controllable vibrato that use real vibrato.
> 
> Solo libraries just dont work with xfaded vibrato as the phasing between layers is too noticeable (you can hear what sounds like two violins). Whereas you can get away with it in ensemble libraries.
> 
> From memory the vibrato is progressive so quickly played notes dont have much vibrato.



Spot on


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

Hoping the Abbey Road event is being streamed or recorded for the rest of us to see ?


----------



## ka00 (Feb 15, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


> View attachment 11858
> 
> 
> ​



Very moving track. Beautiful work.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 15, 2018)

​


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 15, 2018)

Got them, thank you!

/Anders


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 15, 2018)

Bingo — upgraded for $99.50; what a steal. This is going to be VERY useful. Time to get squeaking!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 15, 2018)

Super!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

Pricing seems fair. So just to clarify no discount for previous SF solo string owners, just Artisan Owners. Is that correct ?

Homay, your future scoring career is going to be very exciting! Lovely demo.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 15, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Pricing seems fair. So just to clarify no discount for previous SF solo string owners, just Artisan Owners. Is that correct ?
> 
> Homay, your future scoring career is going to be very exciting! Lovely demo.


That's correct, just Artisan owners in regards to the crossgrade price.

Luke


----------



## Hafer (Feb 15, 2018)

Great, SF, as always! And now head over to Sacconi and give'em a facelift!


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 15, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> That's correct, just Artisan owners in regards to the crossgrade price.
> 
> Luke



A shame, but perfectly understandable considering its roots. Best to steer clear from walkthrough videos then, since I have already bought too much and use too little.


----------



## ism (Feb 15, 2018)

no legato on the viola - is that right?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 15, 2018)

Cubase users - here's a download link for the SASS Expression Maps:

http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/support/SASS - Expression Maps.zip

Luke


----------



## Henu (Feb 15, 2018)

Bought the Felt Piano + both Artisans on last black friday for 100 €, so this was basically a no- brainer update for me. Let's get squeaky!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2018)

Quick question - for the long alternative patches, can you choose specifically what round robin is triggered? Say you liked the performance on Round Robin 2 for one note, and Round Robin 1 for another note. Can you automate this so your playback is consistent? Or do you have to bounce each note down as audio?

edit: I see in the "In action" video you can turn off round robin so its only triggering the first one (is this automateable?) but I do not see a way to select RR2 or RR3 etc.


----------



## nulautre (Feb 15, 2018)

@Spitfire Team Please buy Oliver a Cookie(or a pint) His demo was absolutely amazing!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Cubase users - here's a download link for the SASS Expression Maps:
> 
> http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/support/SASS - Expression Maps.zip
> 
> Luke



Very cool! Do your other libraries have Expression Maps as well?


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 15, 2018)

Sul tasto... A+


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 15, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Quick question - for the long alternative patches, can you choose specifically what round robin is triggered? Say you liked the performance on Round Robin 2 for one note, and Round Robin 1 for another note. Can you automate this so your playback is consistent? Or do you have to bounce each note down as audio?
> 
> edit: I see in the "In action" video you can turn off round robin so its only triggering the first one (is this automateable?) but I do not see a way to select RR2 or RR3 etc.




Yes this is certainly possible, if you open the expert view and enable "reset from C0" as described on page 13 of the manual you can select RR by key switch. If you are unsure please reach out to our support for clarification. 

Thanks 
Sandy


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 15, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Very cool! Do your other libraries have Expression Maps as well?


Currently being made!

Luke


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 15, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Yes this is certainly possible, if you open the expert view and enable "reset from C0" as described on page 13 of the manual you can select RR by key switch. If you are unsure please reach out to our support for clarification.
> 
> Thanks
> Sandy



According to the manual: 
RESET FROM C0 - This enables you to control the round robin cycle (so it sounds identical every time you play) tog- gle on & play the key selected (default F0) to reset. 

This would imply that its resetting to round robbin 1. Going to contact support for clarification. Thanks!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 15, 2018)

very tempting.

seems like a reasonable price even at $299, no?


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 15, 2018)

Why no love for the viola? (which sounds as if it has a lovely tone). No legato? No playable patch? Why?

Any chance for a possible update? (yes, you Spitfire reps!)


----------



## Paul Thomson (Feb 15, 2018)

You naughty man. You know how much trouble I've got into in the past talking about updates!!!!!!

:D


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 15, 2018)

Why no viola and bass legato?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 15, 2018)

I caved in


----------



## brek (Feb 15, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Why no viola and bass legato?


I don't see any mention of violin or cello legato either.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Why no viola and bass legato?




I hear Christian is going to do a an episode detailing his favorite viola jokes on his YouTube channel,the drummer jokes edition is shaping up to be a mini-series! 

+1
Viola legato would be great!


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 15, 2018)

Paul Thomson said:


> You naughty man. You know how much trouble I've got into in the past talking about updates!!!!!!
> 
> :D


Paul, don't be silly! (though I appreciate the humour). This is just a very very small request (hold the viola jokes please). 
I'm serious when I say that viola sounds lovely. All you need do is add legatos and a playable patch. 
Purty puh-leeze?


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 15, 2018)

brek said:


> I don't see any mention of violin or cello legato either.




It’s the artisan violin and cello repackaged, which has a great playable legato patch. You can see it in the walkthrough video too, and I like that it’s now a selectable articulation from one main patch, and not a separate patch as before. But it’s not in viola and bass, and that’s a shame. That said, the legato-ish viola line in Oliver’s video sounded quite nice, and for my own use I will always eventually replace with real recordings, so it’s not a deal breaker. But being able to play extremely agile and real lines as you can in violin in cello is quite nice.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 15, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> I hear Christian is going to do a an episode detailing his favorite viola jokes on his YouTube channel,the drummer jokes edition is shaping up to be a mini-series!
> 
> +1
> Viola legato would be great!


 
As a born-again violist, I collect viola jokes. Bring it on!


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> As a born-again violist, I collect viola jokes. Bring it on!





Are you sure? 

How is lightning like a violist's fingers?
Neither one strikes in the same place twice.
How do you keep your violin from getting stolen?
Put it in a viola case.
What's the difference between a violin and a viola?

The viola burns longer.
The viola holds more beer.
You can tune the violin.
We all know that a viola is better than a violin because it burns longer. But why does it burn longer?
It's usually still in the case.
How do you get a viola section to play spiccato?
Write a whole note with "solo" above it.
How do you get a violist to play a passage pianissimo tremolando?
Mark it "solo."
What's the difference between a viola and a coffin?
The coffin has the dead person on the inside.
What do you do with a dead violist?
Move him back a desk.
What's the difference between a viola and a trampoline?
You take your shoes off to jump on a trampoline.
What's the difference between a viola and an onion?
No one cries when you cut up a viola.
What's the definition of a minor second?
Two violists playing in unison.
What's the definiton of "perfect pitch?"
Throwing a viola into a dumpster without hitting the rim.
Why do violists stand for long periods outside people's houses?
They can't find the key and they don't know when to come in.
What's the difference between a seamstress and a violist?
The seamstress tucks up the frills.
What's the difference between a washing machine and a violist?
Vibrato.
Why do so many people take an instant dislike to the viola?
It saves time.
How can you tell when a violist is playing out of tune?
The bow is moving.
How was the canon invented?
Two violists were trying to play the same passage together.
Why is playing the viola like peeing in your pants?
They both give you a nice warm feeling without making any sound.
Why is a viola solo like a bomb?
By the time you hear it, it's too late to do anything about it.
Why is a viola solo like premature ejaculation?
Because even when you know it's coming, there's nothing you can do about it.
Why do violists leave their instrument cases on the dashboards of their cars?

So they can park in "handicapped" parking places.
If someone mistakes them for mafia, they might get some respect.
Why don't violists play hide and seek?
Because no one will look for them.
Why do violists smile when they play?
Because ignorance is bliss and what they don't know can't hurt them.
Why shouldn't violists take up mountaineering?
Because if they get lost, it takes ages before anyone notices that they're missing.
What's the difference between a dead skunk in the road and a crushed viola in the road?
Skid marks before the skunk.
How do you get a violin to sound like a viola?

Sit in the back and don't play.
Play in the low register with a lot of wrong notes.
If you throw a violist and a soprano off a cliff, which one would hit the ground first? (two answers)

The violist. The soprano would have to stop halfway down to ask directions.
Who cares?
A conductor and a violist are standing in the middle of the road. which one do you run over first, and why?
The conductor. Business before pleasure.
What's the most popular recording of the William Walton viola concerto?
Music Minus One
What do a viola and a lawsuit have in common?
Everyone is happy when the case is closed.
What is the range of a Viola?
As far as you can kick it.
What do a SCUD missile and a viola player have in common?
They're both offensive and inaccurate.
Why are violas so large?
It's an optical illusion. It's not that the violas are large; just that the viola players' heads are so small.
What's the difference between a chain saw and a viola?
If you absolutely had to, you could use a chain saw in a string quartet.
What is the definition of a cluster chord?
A viola section playing on the C string.
Why do violists get antsy when they see the Kama Sutra?
All those positions!
If you're lost in the desert, what do you aim for? A good viola player, a bad viola player or an oasis?
The bad viola player. The other two are only figments of your imagination.
Why shouldn't you drive off a cliff in a mini with three violas in it?
You could fit in at least one more.
How many violists does it take to screw in a light bulb?
None. They're not small enough to fit.
Why do people tremble with fear when someone comes into a bank carrying a violin case?
They think he's carrying a machine gun and might be about to use it.
Why do people tremble with fear when someone comes into a bank carrying a viola case?
They think he's carrying a viola and might be about to use it.
What's the difference between the first and last desk of a viola section?

half a measure
a semi-tone
Why can't you hear a viola on a digital recording?
Recording technology has reached such an advanced level of development that all extraneous noise is eliminated.
Did you hear about the violist who bragged that he could play 32nd notes?
The rest of the orchestra didn't believe him, so he proved it by playing one.
Why is viola called "bratsche" in Germany?
Because that's the sound it makes when you sit down on it.
Why can't a violist play with a knife in his back?
Because he can't lean back in his chair.
What instrument do violists envy most?
The harp. You only ever have to play pizzicato on open strings.
What's another name for viola auditions?
Scratch lottery.
What is the difference between a violist and a prostitute?

A prostitute knows more than two positions.
Prostitutes have a better sense of rhythm.
What is the similarity between a violist and a prostitute?
Both are paid to fake climaxes.
How do you get a dozen violists to play in tune?

Shoot 11 of them.
Shoot all of them.
Who the hell wants a dozen violists?
What's the latest crime wave in New York City?
Drive-by viola recitals.
How does a violist's brain cell die?
Alone.
How do you call a violist with two brain cells?
Pregnant.
Why do violists have pea-sized brains?
Because alcohol has swelled them.
How many violists does it take to make a batch of chocolate chip cookies?
Ten. One to stir the batter and nine to peel the M & M's.
What's the similarity between the Beatles and the viola section of the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra?
Neither has played together since 1970.
What is the longest viola joke?
Harold in Italy
What do you call a bunch of violists in a hot tub?
Vegetable soup.
Did you hear about the violist who played in tune?
Neither did I.
What is the main reqirement at the "International Viola Competition?"
Hold the viola from memory.
Why did the violist marry the accordion player?
Upward mobility.
How do you transcribe a violin piece for viola?
Divide the metronome marking by 2.
Why do you always bury a viola player three feet under?
Because deep down they are all very nice people.
How do you keep a violist from drowning?
Take your foot off his head.
_Note: the following joke is very funny in German, but doesn't translate well into English._ 
Was sind die drei Lagen auf der Bratsche?
Erste Lage, Notlage, und Niederlage.
(What are the three positions of the viola?
First position, emergency, and defeat.)


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 15, 2018)

Aleatoric Synchronized Strings
Aleatoric Synchronized Swimming
Anachronistically Styled Symbiosis

Trying to help.




StevenMcDonald said:


> I can't wait to add "ASS" to our list of string library acronyms.


----------



## The Darris (Feb 15, 2018)

Congrats on the release, you know I'm a fan of a lot of your string libraries. But, I do have a question. The demos are pretty similar in nature. A lot of just long passages centered around individual note performances which I am understanding to be one of the main purposes of this library. It would be great to hear a more versatile demo with a focus centered around faster passages with the short articulations and the performance legato. You know? I'd like to see this library put through its paces and see how it holds up. I'd like to hear how it sounds going against the zeitgeist of the more atmospheric style of contemporary/progressive string music. Andy B. was pretty good about doing this in his demos. 

Best,

C


----------



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

I received an email yesterday; quoting:

*"What’s new in Alternative Solo Strings?*
*• *Samples of four of the most progressive string soloists in London: Mary Scully (Double Bass), Warren Zielinski (Violin), Chris Worsey (Cello), Joel Hunter (Viola)"

Does this mean there are new samples in the Violin and Cello patches compared to the Artisan libs?

Also, will there be an update of the earlier Artisan libraries to get the new GUI and whatever new features there are in the ASS? (No pun intended)


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Feb 16, 2018)

Does the 10% discount I got for taking part in the competition work for this (even though it already seems to be on offer)?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 16, 2018)

stargazer said:


> Does this mean there are new samples in the Violin and Cello patches compared to the Artisan libs?


No, the Violin and Cello are the same as the Artisan libraries, hence the 25% and 50% discount rates for original owners.



stargazer said:


> Also, will there be an update of the earlier Artisan libraries to get the new GUI and whatever new features there are in the ASS?


No, those two libraries will remain as they are but we'll still be supporting them, so if you find any issues, do let us know as soon as possible.

Ben


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 16, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Does the 10% discount I got for taking part in the competition work for this (even though it already seems to be on offer)?



Contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support and we can look into this for you.

Ben


----------



## stargazer (Feb 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> No, the Violin and Cello are the same as the Artisan libraries, hence the 25% and 50% discount rates for original owners.
> 
> 
> No, those two libraries will remain as they are but we'll still be supporting them, so if you find any issues, do let us know as soon as possible.
> ...


Thanks, Ben!
Does the discount rates follow the price, so to speak, so when the intro pricing is over it will be 25 or 50% off €299 instead of €199?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 16, 2018)

stargazer said:


> Thanks, Ben!
> Does the discount rates follow the price, so to speak, so when the intro pricing is over it will be 25 or 50% off €299 instead of €199?



Correct


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 16, 2018)

Has anyone downloaded and played around with this library yet? Paul Thomson's demo impressed me - so much so that I am thinking of getting this. But then I read that the viola isn't very playable? 

I recently got into Olafur Arnalds music and am starting to compose in that style. I have been saving up for the OA Toolbox (to get the felt piano) but currently have enough to get this library. Even though I already have Chris Hein solo strings (and love them), this is so compelling. 

Argh. What to do... (damn you Spitfire!)


----------



## nulautre (Feb 16, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Has anyone downloaded and played around with this library yet? Paul Thomson's demo impressed me - so much so that I am thinking of getting this. But then I read that the viola isn't very playable?
> 
> I recently got into Olafur Arnalds music and am starting to compose in that style. I have been saving up for the OA Toolbox (to get the felt piano) but currently have enough to get this library. Even though I already have Chris Hein solo strings (and love them), this is so compelling.
> 
> Argh. What to do... (damn you Spitfire!)




I've downloaded it but won't have a chance to really check it out (should be able to tonight) I got a lot more out of Oliver's demo than i did from Paul's, might be worth checking it out if you haven't already.

Also if you have the full version of Kontakt I highly recommend the Spitfire Labs "Soft-Piano" It's what i've been using until i finally bite the bullet and purchase the OA toolbox.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 16, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Currently being made!
> 
> Luke


Can we expect Logic Articulation Sets as well?


----------



## jmvideo (Feb 16, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> I recently got into Olafur Arnalds music and am starting to compose in that style.



Yes, you, everyone, and everyone's mother.


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 17, 2018)

jmvideo said:


> Yes, you, everyone, and everyone's mother.



Not MY mother, nope.


----------



## ism (Feb 17, 2018)

jmvideo said:


> Yes, you, everyone, and everyone's mother.



Or, less pejoratively, you could note there are a number of intersecting movements variously and inconsistently called things like "neo-classical", "the-scandi-zeitgeist", "indy-classical" and "post-minimalism" emerging across the world and representing a new set or relationships to 20th century music which while defying any easy categorization, typically involve elements like: a minimalism that unlike earlier minimalisms isn't a reaction to or critique of the weight of overbearing intellectualism in the 20th century academy; a textural emphasis drawing from both film scores and orchestral influences; a happy disregard for traditional boundaries of genre.

Olafur, although he himself dismisses such labels, admits that marketing has made him emblematic of ... we'll something, I suppose you can't say exactly what he's emblematic of without surrendering to one or another of these labels.

And so ... to start composing "in the style of Olafur" can actually be quite an expansive description of a large field of compositional possibilities of a movement well beyond any single composer.


Personally, I find the Artisan strings more reminiscent of a composer like JA Cornish that Olafur Arnalds. Although I feel that her "post-minimalism" (whatever that means) is a part of the same broad movement. For that matter, almost closer to the texturalism (I may have just made up that word) of the LCO.


This rebranding of the Artisan instruments into "Alternative" appears to be, sometimes subtly, evoking this "neo-classical" space. Which, ok, well maybe - I have had success layering the artisan cello and violin with the OA evos (and I really appreciate Oliver's tip about using the artisan - rebranded "alternative"- patches as a kind of evos in themselves.) Although I don't feel this is how the original artisan instruments were conceived.

I also think I prefer the original "artisan" branding, which evoked a rough and ready, rather niche set of (really gorgeous) textures. Its hard to see this as a library for writing string quartets. I would tend to view it conceptually as closer to an evo that to, say, the Sacconni strings in that its fabulous for textures, rather than melodic lines. That said, I do appreciate the new demos from Oliver and Homay, which show that its at least possible to consider this as a coherent quartet library in something approaching a "neo-classical" (whatever that means) style.

And now that I think of it, I wonder how this would play with a library like Sacconni? I've love to see, for instance, one of Homay's "select" demos with Sacconni + Alternative Solo Strings + maybe an Olafur Evo or Tundra or some such. Its speculation, and probably not how the sacconni were original conceived, but I think this might be a great combination.

Perhaps more to the point, to write in the "style of Olafur" (with the above, very major qualification of what that even means) you really want some good - though very textured and not quite conventional - solo strings. And what this has me debating is whether upgrade to the full Alternate Solo Strings, or save towards something like Sacconi. (And I'm kind of kicking myself for not picked up Sacconni on the christmas sale).


That said, Homay's demo might sell me on the upgrade yet.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 17, 2018)

So when Christian and Paul talked about an update to solo strings in the black friday stream they meant this and not an upgrade to Spitfire Solo Strings? I was looking forward to an update to those.


----------



## blougui (Feb 17, 2018)

Great post, Ism.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 17, 2018)

Mornats said:


> So when Christian and Paul talked about an update to solo strings in the black friday stream they meant this and not an upgrade to Spitfire Solo Strings? I was looking forward to an update to those.



They meant both, don’t worry.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh awesome, that's great to hear.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 17, 2018)

ism said:


> "neo-classical", "the-scandi-zeitgeist", "indy-classical" and "post-minimalism"



Sometimes this stuff really sounds like someone putting their hand on a Coldplay record with the occasional screeching sound thrown in. But what do I know...

Are people buying these for mock-up purposes to be replaced? Bc if not at a certain point after a dozen solo string libraries and just trying to get one convincing chord between any of them I think it makes more sense to just buy a cello and violin and pro tool some notes together. Might be more fun at least. Although I guess tucked into everything else with some reverb...


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 17, 2018)

FWIW, I've attempted to use a variety of my current solo strings on a current project that calls for more subtle textures in addition to grander moments and was pretty surprised that I ended up using Sacconi almost exclusively. The flautandos and harmonics are lovely and the performance patches are very flexible. (Also, the inclusion of the ensemble patch for sketching has been very useful).

Although it was recorded in a medium-sized hall, i've actually found it sits surprisingly well in smaller productions mainly because many "dry" libraries can often be unwieldy in such intimate settings.


----------



## markleake (Feb 17, 2018)

If it helps anyone, I got the Artisan cello and violin in their recent sales, and they are not the kind of instruments you would use for melodic lines - other libraries will be better at that. That is why the demos don't cover that aspect and I think why they didn't provide legatos for the viola and bass. This library is more for longer drawn out notes, and for quirkiness and adding texture.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 17, 2018)

Questions / requests from users:


ism said:


> no legato on the viola - is that right?





synergy543 said:


> Why no love for the viola? (which sounds as if it has a lovely tone). No legato? No playable patch? Why?
> 
> Any chance for a possible update? (yes, you Spitfire reps!)





thesteelydane said:


> Why no viola and bass legato?





kgdrum said:


> +1
> Viola legato would be great!



The closest thing to a response from Spitfire:



Paul Thomson said:


> You naughty man. You know how much trouble I've got into in the past talking about updates!!!!!!
> 
> :D


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 17, 2018)

markleake said:


> If it helps anyone, I got the Artisan cello and violin in their recent sales, and they are not the kind of instruments you would use for melodic lines - other libraries will be better at that. That is why the demos don't cover that aspect and I think why they didn't provide legatos for the viola and bass. This library is more for longer drawn out notes, and for quirkiness and adding texture.



Spot on. Paul states in his walkthough up front that they are slightly more unpredictable, slightly more edgy, and maybe while you're using them, enable you to think slightly differently about the instruments that you're working with. An alternative take on strings. Sacconi for sure if you're looking for more traditional solos. I really love the challenge of trying to work outside the box and that's why these and other libraries like LCO & the Evos appeal to me. It all depends on what you're after musically. I'm at a stage where experimentation is more my flavor so the library sits well. It can be a challenge to defy the norm but it certainly is appealing. ism I enjoyed your post as well


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 17, 2018)

I have the cello and violin. Some great sounds in there. I find the performance legato's vibrato a bit over the top. From what I can tell there are 2 layers which are velocity triggered. Higher velocity triggers the vibrato and lower is a slower less vibrato one. I wish I could change the crossover velocity value because you have to hit it what feels like under 20 in order to trigger it, so when moving about I constantly trigger the higher vibrato when I don't want to. Does anyone know if this can be changed under the hood? It would make this patch much more useful for me.

The shorts are great! Especially the cello shorts. A great selection of longs all sound fantastic.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 17, 2018)

ism said:


> I also think I prefer the original "artisan" branding, which evoked a rough and ready, rather niche set of (really gorgeous) textures.


+1

I've never been a fan of using the word "alternative" as a classification. At best, it leaves an impression as to what it's not but not what it is. At worst, it conjures up no impression at all. The word "artisan" at least stands for something.

Not that this is a deal-breaker—just a pet peeve. You can call it "Bruce" for all I care, as long as it's good.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## VinRice (Feb 17, 2018)

I have them and they sound good. "Characterful' indeed. The Violin and Cello are the same samples as the Artisan but have been remixed and de-ambienced (I claim that word), presumably to match in with the new instruments. The Bass has a damped Pizz that's perfectly serviceable for your jazz stylings. There is one thing that is bugging me though - they are all biased to the left. Thought I was going nuts at first but meters don't lie. Is this intentional? I don't get the reasoning.


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 18, 2018)

So because of this thread I took another listen to the demos for Sacconi. I had dismissed this in the past because I thought they were too wet (e.g. like the Spitfire libraries recorded in Air) and perhaps a little thin sounding but I'm liking what I hear more this time.


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 18, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> FWIW, I've attempted to use a variety of my current solo strings on a current project......I ended up using Sacconi almost exclusively.



I found exactly the same thing on a recent score. I was surprised to find it was the best sounding solos that actually sat well with other instruments. Can't seem to get a good simple quartet coming out of it yet ironically though, but that's probably down to user malfunction and a poor choice of wine every time I do try!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 18, 2018)

itstav said:


> Can we expect Logic Articulation Sets as well?


Deafening silence. I guess not :(


----------



## Garry (Feb 18, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Deafening silence. I guess not :(



I love Logic, and it's my only DAW, after having used Cubase many years ago. But with the recent discussion on another thread about using the PLE and LE in Cubase for Metagrid, and expression/articulation maps, in my naivety, I'm starting to realise there are some really powerful features in Cubase that Logic lacks. That's not to say I see me changing anytime soon - I'm firmly locked into the Apple ecosystem for many reasons, including, but not limited to Logic, but it does give me a sense of envy of what I'm likely missing, that I hadn't appreciated before! :(


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 18, 2018)

I want Tundra in a quartet - ideas?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2018)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/olafur-arnalds-evolutions/



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I want Tundra in a quartet - ideas?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 18, 2018)

Garry said:


> I love Logic, and it's my only DAW, after having used Cubase many years ago. But with the recent discussion on another thread about using the PLE and LE in Cubase for Metagrid, and expression/articulation maps, in my naivety, I'm starting to realise there are some really powerful features in Cubase that Logic lacks. That's not to say I see me changing anytime soon - I'm firmly locked into the Apple ecosystem for many reasons, including, but not limited to Logic, but it does give me a sense of envy of what I'm likely missing, that I hadn't appreciated before! :(


Logic 10.4 has articulation maps now, FWIW. 
Edit: Sorry, didn't read the whole thread. <gets coat..>


----------



## blougui (Feb 18, 2018)

I was surprised too the Walkthrough is left panned... Is it really the sale for the actual patches ???


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 18, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Deafening silence. I guess not :(



I’ll make one for you as soon as I buy it!


----------



## holywilly (Feb 18, 2018)

blougui said:


> I was surprised too the Walkthrough is left panned... Is it really the sale for the actual patches ???



I’m also curious about the planning of this library, left panned for all instrument?


----------



## fionapereira (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi there! Has anybody purchased this library? If yes, how has it been so far?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 18, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/olafur-arnalds-evolutions/


Thanks, buddy, but I have these already. I’m thinking more of a fully-sampled solo strings library with very soft, non-vibrato, frozen-ish articulations. Very much like Albion V but with 4 players.


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 18, 2018)

I've listened to the demo's and I really like the character of the strings. I have put off buying a solo string library for the last 6 months as i can not find one that suits my needs but this could be the one. I think it works exceptionally well in stripped back pieces of music and the unperfected timbre of the strings seems to give it a unique sound. It would be great to get for reviews from people that actually own it


----------



## CT (Feb 18, 2018)

I think someone asked to hear the performance patches in a more lyrical context, so I did this. Or maybe they wanted to hear them used in more agile passages, in which case this is of no interest at all and I have poor reading comprehension.

In any case, it was fun to see how they'd handle it. This is the violin, cello, and the cello again in its higher register, accompanied (poorly) by me on Christian's Pleyel. Valve mics only, with a dash of external reverb over everything. Also, these are the "Artisan" versions; I don't know what, if anything, may have changed in the new packaging. I'd love to take advantage of the sale and upgrade, but I don't think the budget will allow.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qf8e8e57lmp2ja/frenchaltstrings.wav?dl=0


----------



## nulautre (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's a piece i just completed. (Youtube) I'm still working on improving my skills, but i think the strings sounds very "emotional." I'll bet in the hands of someone with more ability than me they are truly amazing.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 19, 2018)

itstav said:


> Can we expect Logic Articulation Sets as well?


Yes, you can. Hopefully in the near future!

Luke


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 19, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Yes, you can. Hopefully in the near future!
> 
> Luke


Splendid! We can stop toiling on them right now  For every library, Luke? Please make versions for the non-keyswitch UACC guys, too!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 19, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> I’ll make one for you as soon as I buy it!


Thanks @thesteelydane. Mine don't seem to work properly anyway! Looks like SA are on the job, though...


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 19, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Thanks @thesteelydane. Mine don't seem to work properly anyway! Looks like SA are on the job, though...



Really? It’s pretty easy to set up. I haven’t tried doing it with UACC, but good old keyswitching works very well - and of course now with articulation sets there are no keyswitches as such, the patch just thinks there is. I can send you one of my default Spitfire art. sets later if you want.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 19, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Really? It’s pretty easy to set up. I haven’t tried doing it with UACC, but good old keyswitching works very well - and of course now with articulation sets there are no keyswitches as such, the patch just thinks there is. I can send you one of my default Spitfire art. sets later if you want.


Very kind — I'll PM you. That's my problem, I think — I'm using UACC via Metagrid on an iPad, not key switches. The darned artics keep dropping out, or worse, changing to something 'orrible. I probably just have a wrong setting in the Arctic Set Editor, I hope.
Edit: we should probably move this elsewhere, as this is a commercial thread — sorry, Spitfire!


----------



## Will Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support and we can look into this for you.
> 
> Ben



Just been informed that the 10% competition discount is not in addition to the 30% off. The 10% only applies to full price products.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 19, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Splendid! We can stop toiling on them right now  For every library, Luke? Please make versions for the non-keyswitch UACC guys, too!


That's the goal... eventually!

Luke


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 19, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> That's the goal... eventually!
> 
> Luke


Great — end of the week, then?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 19, 2018)

The viola mic pair samples are completely distorted. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2018)

I notice that there are no Staccatos in this library, any reason why they were not sampled ? I feel they are an important articulation to have in any strings library.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I notice that there are no Staccatos in this library, any reason why they were not sampled ? I feel they are an important articulation to have in any strings library.



do you mean short notes longer than spiccatos?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> do you mean short notes longer than spiccatos?



_Spiccato_ bowing is when you bounce the bow off the string, _Staccato_ is a short bowing on the string, without bouncing the bow. It is a very basic, and important technique, I find it odd that it was not included in the articulations of this library. There is also _Staccatissimo_ which is an even shorter bowing on the string than the Staccato.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> _Spiccato_ bowing is when you bounce the bow off the string, _Staccato_ is a short bowing on the string, without bouncing the bow. It is a very basic, and important technique, I find it odd that it was not included in the articulations of this library. There is also _Staccatissimo_ which is an even shorter bowing on the string than the Staccato.



I understand the difference between spiccato and staccato as interpreted by string players with respect to bowing. I was referring more specifically to spicc vs. staccato as generally used in sample libraries. i.e. staccato as a short note that is by necessity a bit longer than a spiccato. Hence my question as to if you simply wanted notes that were longer than a spiccato.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> It is a very basic, and important technique, I find it odd that it was not included in the articulations of this library.



Cheaping out on articulations seems to be more acceptable now. VSL simply omitted portamento and spiccato - absolute standard articulations in my book - from Synchron Strings 1. Which to some extent I can understand, given the ridiculous amount of samples in that library, due to all the different legato and sus variations and the extraordinary number of dynamic layers. But still. I wonder if having these extras is worth sacrificing basic repertoire.

Here, we have all the excess microphones (what for?), while the articulation palette feels bare bones. I got these ASS Strings mainly because I took advantage of the crossgrade offer. For the full price, I'm not sure if I would have considered them. Don't get me wrong - it's a charming sounding and unusual library. But it seems like a bit of a rushed and half assed release just to have a new product out. They didn't even bother recording legato for the two new instruments, even though the original ones have them.

These are just two examples of libraries that have grand potential, but kind of never quite get there 100% because of the odd decision making. Or at least I don't really understand it. It's a bit disappointing.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 19, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I understand the difference between spiccato and staccato as interpreted by string players with respect to bowing. I was referring more specifically to spicc vs. staccato as generally used in sample libraries. i.e. staccato as a short note that is by necessity a bit longer than a spiccato. Hence my question as to if you simply wanted notes that were longer than a spiccato.



Yes, longer than Spiccato, but also noting that the timbre/sonic character of Spiccato is quite different to Staccato. It's like the difference between the colors Pink and Orange, they both have red, but look quite different.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, longer than Spiccato, but also noting that the timbre/sonic character of Spiccato is quite different to Staccato. It's like the difference between the colors Pink and Orange, they both have red, but look quite different.



 maybe I should have asked my question this way: do you simply want longer shorts or are you looking for a different bowing?


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 20, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> maybe I should have asked my question this way: do you simply want longer shorts or are you looking for a different bowing?



From his first post where he brought it up, he is clearly looking for staccato. That's what he asked, why no staccato?


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 20, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> From his first post where he brought it up, he is clearly looking for staccato. That's what he asked, why no staccato?



because "staccato" is not in and of itself solely a reference to string bowing. It is an articulation, a way of playing a note that indicates a short length that can apply to any instrument whereas spiccato is specifically an off-the-string bowing. And developers use the word staccato loosely. Staccato, marcato, stacatissimo etc etc. all these words can mean different things to different developers and so can mean different things to different customers. So I stand by my genuine question of if he was specifically looking for a different bowing or simply looking for short notes.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 20, 2018)

holywilly said:


> I’m also curious about the planning of this library, left panned for all instrument?


It is puzzling. Perhaps a fix is in the works?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Will Wilson (Feb 20, 2018)

I


Geoff Grace said:


> It is puzzling. Perhaps a fix is in the works?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



I opened a support ticket and have been told they are aware and working on a fix and to pan it in my DAW for now!


----------



## holywilly (Feb 20, 2018)

I’ll pull the trigger when the panning issue is fixed. Totally love the sound of this library.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 20, 2018)

Pass on this library.


----------



## BradHoyt (Feb 20, 2018)

I mentioned this in Sample Talk - As an owner of the London Contemporary Strings library, I think Alternative Solo Strings would complement the London Contemporary Strings library really well. Both are dry libraries that seem to have a similar approach...and although it would be really nice to have that solo strings option right below LCO in the library column, I think I'll put it on my 2018 Christmas wish list.  (Random side note: I wish Sacconi was a Kontakt Player instrument!)


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 20, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I got these ASS Strings


A rather unfortunate abbreviation, don't you think?


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 20, 2018)

Add another ‘S’! SASS
Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings

It’s got a little SASS, I think it’s fitting.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 20, 2018)

tonaliszt said:


> A rather unfortunate abbreviation, don't you think?



Truth be told, I still have them labeled "Artisan" in my template ...


----------



## simmo75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Spitfire seem to be unusually quiet


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting for Solo Strings 2


----------



## PeterN (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks to Oliver for the introduction, just watched the video. I liked their sound a lot, and the setup you (Oliver) made, they didnt sound - how to say - ’too cinematic’. An intimate sound, which sounded great. Also it was interesting to see how you layered the pianos on top of each other, and the outcome. Well done.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 22, 2018)

Henson tells us some of his secrets:

​

​​


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 22, 2018)

If this would have been the long promised successor to the Solo Strings I would have been interested.
What we find here is good, it is interesting, it sounds great, but I have the feeling that it is unfinished. I would rather have one solo string library that covers it all or at least 95%. Performance patches for "traditional" things as well as newer and more progressive patches. As it is I would have to patch things together from several fragmented libraries and that is just a lot of fiddlestixx and ultimately stands a bit in the way of creativity.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 22, 2018)

Sorry if missed before, but what is Controller just front/left of keyboard in video ?? Thank-you.

CH video is most timely for purchase decision!


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 22, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Sorry if missed before, but what is Controller just front/left of keyboard in video ?? Thank-you.
> 
> CH video is most timely for purchase decision!


Palette gear


----------



## rottoy (Feb 22, 2018)

That was a nifty way to briefly tease the upcoming E Whitacre Choir library.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks, nice video. Very lovely sound, those Artisans. I have both the Cello and the Violin. Great gritty stuff. My only problem with the new package is that when I do not want the Double Bass and the Viola, I still have to pay 100 euro for an NKS update (which I DO want) for the cello and the violin....


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi all, thanks for being patient while we fixed a few issues with this library. We wanted to get an update out before the promotional period ended and we pushed it a few minutes ago. If you buy the library now, you'll get the most recent version, if you already have it, you'll see an email with instructions over the next hour or so. Here's the change list for this version (1.0.1b15):

Mic Positions fixed for the Cello.
All Instruments now sit central.
Missing file for Violin fixed.
Reverb does not click when enabling and disabling.
Cello Sul Tasto doesn’t click on C1.
Mapping error fixed in Bass Long Sul Pont Dist.
Viola spiccato errors fixed.
Ben


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 23, 2018)

@Team Spitfire 

Thanks for the quick update and fixes,one thing I'm sure several if not most users would _*LOVE.........* 

At some point can you possibly add Viola & Bass legato? 

This would be awesome and imo take this library to another level entirely.

I really don't know what's involved if the Legato is programmed or actually performed and sampled but I suspect you'd have some very happy users. _


----------



## PeterN (Feb 24, 2018)

I was somewhere in between whether to buy this or not, as Im allergic to everything that sounds too cinematic, but then came the thought, that if Spitfire throws out a product where even the panning is not right, then thats a pass.

Maybe time for a little slowdown there.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 24, 2018)

@SpitfireSupport On a note here, have you noticed that the label-lings on the GUI do not match the .nki patch names?

One example of this is the Staccato Dig (GUI) > Violin - Short Spiccato Dig (.nki) in
Instruments > Individual articulations > Violin

And this appears to be the same on all the Main Patches
I noticed this while making Articulation Sets in LPX

From playing the patches, the sound appears to be a Staccato articulation, since they are longer than the Spicc notes...


----------



## ism (Feb 27, 2018)

I've been thinking quite a lot, in particular about whether to upgrade to the full alt-SS, and about solo string libraries in general. And I have a couple of tracks to share, but some context ...



So there's definitely a thing here and solo strings are a part of it. And for me, emblematic of this "neo-classical" moment or "indy-classical" vibe or "scandi-icelandic" zeitgeist or whatever you prefer to call it, are certainly composers like Olafur Arnalds and Nils Fram, as well as also more avant guarde composers like the brilliant (though completely beyond sample sample libraries) Anna Thorvaldsdotir. And then there's American "indy-classical" composers such as Nico Mulhy. And also a set of brilliant younger British Composers like Jane Antonia Cornish, Peter Gregson and perhaps even some of Thomas Ades' (to choose just a few examples from what happens to be on my ipod at the moment). And these English composers, so far as I can see, seem all to sit very comfortably within the tradition of English chamber music without the need to call themselves neo-anything. Which is cool - and yet, throw in a felt piano on a passage from Ades' "O Albion", or a nordic choir on Cornish's "In silence" and they wouldn't necessarily sound completely out of place on a Olafur Arnalds record. I also also just picked up Andrew Skeet's new album (which I'd recommend) which somehow also fits in this space, and actually features the same Chris Worsly and Mary Scully of the alt-SS library...


...so I'm not saying I completely understand what exactly it is or how to define its boundaries or the origins of its genealogy vis-a-vis late twentieth century eastern European minimalism. But still, definitely a thing. Lets call it 'neo-classical' [1].


And I do have some excitement that there's something new here, both artistically in what these new composers are doing, and also technically in that new sample libraries are opening entirely new possibilities (It used to be, for example, that if you wanted to write something Arvo-Part-like with, say, the VSL SE, you just couldn't - it is an exercise in disappointment and dejection, trust me. It's hard to express how happy Tundra made me).


But then there are solo string sample libraries. Which are very much their own thing. Some of them are wonderful. Some make be a bit crazy. And of course, some are both wonderful and and make me a bit crazy, but after a couple of years of trying to piece together a 'neo-classical' [2] palette, well, the first lesson to learn is that there is no silver in filling the solo-string-shaped hole in one’s palette.


Now, I really do love the original Artisan/Alternative strings instruments, and they offer a set of colours to this palette that I don't know you could get anywhere else. They've always held this great sense of possibility, and I've been slowly learning how to work with them, and, more to the point, blend them. But I also struggle with making them work with certain other libraries. Its a question of what all do you need to have a coherent 'neo-classical' [3] palette. There are some really recent solo string libraries that while amazing, are just too virtuosic to properly blend. Or else they're intended as soloists played over an orchestra, or first chairs or ... well the glass-half-full way to phrase it is that I've really been discovering the sheer scope of string instruments.


So this is the general solo-string-shaped angst that coloured my excitement when I went to check out the new demos for the Alt-SS. Whereas the original Artisan demos had a classical quality (lets call it "artisan-classical" as opposed to a more conventional 'high-classical' quality) I'm feeling a kind of 'neo-classical' [4] vibe to these new demos.


But how would the complete alternative quartet fit in the overall pallet if I were to buy it? (Is the sort of think I agonize about when I agonize about string libraries).


But then, while writing that earlier post, I starting thinking about the Sacconi strings. Which are marketed as high-end and' high-classical' - the demos are so nuanced that they could almost make the VSL sound low brow. And indeed they sent me running to itunes to buy some of the (actual) Sacconi quartet's recording of Beetoven recordings (which are wonderful). If I were writing high classical, this is likely what I'd be writing with...


... and yet it just never occurred to be that it might be suitable for the supposedly low-brow ‘neo-classical' work [5]


Then, pondering the upgrade, I started wondering if the very nuance of the Sacconi - augmented by 'alt-classical or 'artisan-classical' or 'neo-classical' [6] qualities of the Alt-SS - might, might server in combination to fill out the solo-strings hole in the palette.


So going back to re-listen to the Sacconi demos through this lens, well, most of the demos are indeed 'high-classical' and don't really offer much sense of how they might or mightn't work on an 'neo-classical' [7] palette.


However there are two demos - perhaps not surprisingly, in retrospect, by Homay and Oliver - that while they do work as 'high-classical' pieces, also contain, if you're listening for it, a hint of 'neo-classical' [8] possibility.


And to make a long story short, I recorded these two demos into Logic, and layered them with sounds from the Artisan violin and cello, as well as the Olafur Evo (using the individual solo violin patches), with some Tundra and the Olafur piano just to fill out the 'neo-classical' vibe.


I'll post them below, but the bottom line is that - although it's a very, very limited experiment - yes, there is a coherence here, suggesting at least the possibility of filling the solo-sting shaped hole in the palette. And that the alternate solo strings are an important part of it.


Of course, I'm pretty sure there are much easier ways I could have convinced myself to but the alternate stings upgrade.


But whatever works.



[1] With all the preceding caveats that caveats that this is a very ill defined term.

[2] with all the above caveats on what that even means

[3] And here I'll repeat the caveat of what-does-that-even-mean

[4] Again with the caveats

[5] and by now you should just assume that every time I use the word, it's acompanied by a whole host of what-does-that-even-mean caveats

[6] seriously, what does this word even mean?)

[7] see above

[8] I'm sure you've get the idea by now, but I do think its worth stressing


----------



## ism (Feb 27, 2018)

So with the caveat that this is an exercise in mixing rather than in composition, and with apologies to the original composer , here's Homay's original demo





An my ‘remix’ (with Spitfire's kind permission):


----------



## ism (Feb 27, 2018)

And here's Oliver's original demo:





And I feel I should especially apologize to Oliver, particular for the final passage of his delicate and subtle composition to which I've added the most (brilliantly) obnoxious sounds I could find (the violins sul pont trem and Vc staccato digs from the Artisans) - not quite the original spirit of the composition, but it is kind of fun.


----------

